# Graco Recalls Millions of Unsafe Car Seat Buckles



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

*From Graco's Website --find more information here*

Quote:


> *Potential Problem:*
> 
> As part of our continuous product testing and improvement process, Graco identified that food and dried liquids that can make some harness buckles progressively more difficult to open over time or become stuck in the latched position. Therefore, Graco has decided to conduct a voluntary recall on the harness buckles used on all toddler convertible car seats and harnessed booster seats manufactured from 2009 to July 2013. Graco would like to stress this does not in any way affect the performance of the car seat or the effectiveness of the buckle to restrain the child. And a car seat is always the safest way to transport your child.


*Injuries Reported:* 0

*Number of Units Affected:* 3.7 million

*Dates Produced:* 2009 through July 2013

*MSRP:* $99.00-$399.99

*Models Affected:* Toddler Convertible Car Seats: Cozy Cline, Comfort Sport, Classic Ride 50, My Ride 65, My Ride 70, My Ride 65 with Safety Surround, Size4Me 70, My Size 70, Head Wise 70, Smart Seat. Harnessed Booster Seats: Nautilus 3-in-1, Nautilus Elite and Argos.

*Solution:*

Graco offers a new and improved replacement harness buckle to affected consumers at no cost. Please note, if you have registered your car seat on Gracobaby.com, you will automatically receive a replacement harness buckle and do not need to take further action at this time. If you have not registered your car seat, click here to place your order.

If you are experiencing difficulty with your harness buckle and cleaning has not improved its performance, please contact our Graco customer service team at 800-345-4109 (Monday through Friday from 9 a.m. until 5 p.m.) or[email protected].

*Report from the The Huffington Post*

Quote:



> Graco is recalling nearly 3.8 million car safety seats because children can get trapped by buckles that may not unlatch. But the company has drawn the ire of federal safety regulators who say the recall should include another 1.8 million rear-facing car seats designed for infants.
> 
> The recall covers 11 models made from 2009 through 2013 by Graco Children's Products Inc. of Atlanta. It's the fourth-largest child seat recall in U.S. history, according to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, the government's road safety watchdog.
> 
> The agency warned that the problem could make it "difficult to remove the child from the restraint, increasing the risk of injury in the event of a vehicle crash, fire or other emergency."


Read More


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Graco-Recall-Leiana-Ramirez-Death-Lawsuit-Car-Seat-Safety-245232161.html

Quote:


> Graco Children's Products is recalling nearly 3.8 million car seats after an investigation by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration. Two-year-old Leiana Ramirez was killed in a car fire on the Arroyo Seco (110) Parkway in Highland Park while seated in a Graco Nautilus car seat.
> 
> Leiana's mother tried to remove her from the burning wreckage, as did a bystander who was hospitalized after cutting his arms trying to extract the baby.


Graco's assertion that this defect has not been linked to any injuries is a LIE. When NHTSA pointed this out to them in a public letter, their reply was that the case was settled and covered by a confidentiality agreement. Which, apparently, means it never happened and the child did not die and nobody was injured in their efforts to free her from the car seat which entrapped her. (/dark, bitter sarcasm)

Graco has been aware of this defect for years, and it's also a lie that it is caused by food getting trapped in the buckle. Many seats have been out of compliance right out of the box (NHTSA regulates the amount of force required to release the buckle). This was a QA problem. Not all buckles were out of compliance, but a significant number of them were.

I stopped recommending Graco seats for a long time because I knew about this defect. It was discussed extensively in car seat forums such as on Car-seat.org. I started recommending them again after they switched to the IMMI buckle. But I am so disgusted with the way they have handled this recall that I would hesitate to recommend the brand for anything at this point.

Affected Graco owners (if they cannot follow NHTSA's recommendation to put their children in a different restraint until the buckle is replaced) should be sure to carry a belt cutter in easy reach in the vehicle at all times in case of emergency.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------

